# Porting imsettings?



## ekd123 (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry I don't know where should I post this so I post here...

IMSettings is a framework that delivers Input Method settings and applies the changes immediately. So it will takes an effect without restarting applications and the desktop.

Homepage: http://tagoh.github.com/imsettings/

I used it all the time in Fedora and it works perfectly. But I found that FreeBSD doesn't have this, so... Does anybody want to port it? (or with im-chooser together?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2012)

You can try porting it yourself, it's usually not that hard.

FreeBSD Porter's Handbook


----------



## lockdoc (Jul 24, 2012)

I am using ibus-daemon with a couple of different input methods.
What can IMSettings do, that ibus-daemon can't do?


----------



## ekd123 (Jul 24, 2012)

lockdoc said:
			
		

> I am using ibus-daemon with a couple of different input methods.
> What can IMSettings do, that ibus-daemon can't do?



IMSettings is a framework that switches and manages input method frameworks. For example I've install fcitx and ibus. (FreeBSD doesn't have fcitx 4.2.5, but I need fcitx-anthy which are included in 4.2.5) If I want to switch to the other one I must edit the conf file and re-login to take effects.

For IMSettings, I just run a command or use im-chooser (Fedora has this, it's very easy-to-use). No logging out and no conf files.


----------

